# "I needa bambulance"



## Stephanie. (Sep 23, 2010)

The thread title is completely irrelevant to this post but I just wanted to say that.

Anyways, I had an interview today with our local 911 service! 

The whole application process consisted of applying (duh), pre-assessment evaluation (strongly agree/disagree), if you pass that then you are asked to come for an interview. I came in today and did a EMT test, which was based at a paramedic level (and probably the hardest EMT test I have ever taken), I passed with "above average" when I thought I had completely bombed it. B) They took me into a panel interview with 2 supervisors. I had taken a "ME" book, with copies of all my certifications, CE papers, and awards. I had originally thought not to take it with me because I didn't want them to think I was an overly anxious annoying basic. The supervisors were EXTREMELY impressed, said they had never had anyone do that. That made me feel good. They asked me about me speaking American Sign Language and a few other interesting tidbits on my application. They began the interview asking questions like What made you want to be an EMT? What makes you interested in our company? Then moved on to a few questions like; How are you at handling stressful situations? Give us an example of a stressful situation and how did you deal/manage? How are you at handling dangerous situations? Give us an example of a time you were in a dangerous situation, or how did you prevent a dangerous situation from happening? Do you have a specific event you can tell us about? Give us an example of a time you went above and beyond to help a customer or patient. We then moved on to 3 scenario questions, gave the patient information, vitals and chief complaint and asked me to "field diagnose" and what my treatment would be. The following are similar scenarios I was given.

A 58 YOM cc c/p radiating to his left arm. 
Vitals - BP: 80/55, RR 22, HR 88, O2 98%
They then listed off a portion of the EKG... something about ST.

My diagnosis: MI. 
My treatment: Administer O2 via NC 6lpm, he obviously has already been placed on a monitor so I didn't mention that. I told them that I would not give nitro because of the BP. But I could help the patient take aspirin, and spike the bag for the medic. They then asked me how I would transport this patient and if I considered them stable and what hospital I would take them to. I said he was unstable, Priority 1 and the closest facility with a cath lab. 
Answer: MI, and my treatment was fine.


A 4 YOF with a mild fever onset 2 days ago, and coughing. Upon your arrival she is in her mothers arms drooling and gets excited when you walk up. No vitals were available 
My diagnosis: No idea.
My treatment: Blow by NRB because she is frightened. Transport to nearest children hospital. No lights and sirens and in her mothers lap.
Answer: Croup/Epiglottis


MVA, sedan wrapped around a pole. Minimal help from FD. My partner holds C-SPINE while I assess and treat. 28 YOM alert and talking when we arrive, with a large bruise on his forehead, we are able to get the door open and immobilize him on a backboard, when taking him to the ambulance he goes unconscious with these vitals; BP 88/68, RR 6bpm, HR 112, O2 87%
My diagnosis: Head trauma, fly him.
My treatment: Take control and maintain his airway. BVM with 12L O2, treat for shock and if aircraft is unavailable transport priority 1 to nearest trauma center. 
Answer: Head trauma, then I was asked if it was known that the patient was a diabetic, would my treatment change. I said yes and then explained my new treatment. 

I think overall I did well. They will let me know next week.  I'm pretty confident about what was said and done. B) Any advice or opinions are welcome.

Thanks for reading and be safe out there.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 23, 2010)

Meh, the second scenario I'd go more with Epiglottis as it is usually differentiated from Croup because of the drooling and refusal to swallow, as opposed to the trademark "seal bark" cough.  



You did fine, and CareFlite would be silly not to take you.


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 23, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Meh, the second scenario I'd go more with Epiglottis as it is usually differentiated from Croup because of the drooling and refusal to swallow, as opposed to the trademark "seal bark" cough.
> 
> 
> 
> You did fine, and CareFlite would be silly not to take you.



Yea they mentioned "seal bark"... I didn't recognize it. :blush:


&& Thank you! I do believe that is the nicest thing you have EVER said to me.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 23, 2010)

The love boat..............................


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2010)

You'll get it  Congrats on getting the interview!


----------



## Roger (Sep 27, 2010)

*Good luck!*

Steph, I sure as heck hope they hire you 'cause if they don't I feel that my chances of getting hired are damn-near zilch. 
You were put through the mill and it sounds like you held up well. I had an interview about 2 weeks ago and have heard 
nothing yet. (I'm told they are still under a red light to hire.)

The best to you.

Roger.


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 27, 2010)

I WAS JUST OFFERED A FULL
TIME 911 POSITION IN TARRANT COUNTY!!! (Ft Worth)  ooo and I'm keeping the dispatch job too.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Roger (Sep 27, 2010)

Great news! Congrats.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm confused?


Where does CareFlite do 911 in Tarrant?



Congrats none-the-less!  Now get me a job there!


----------



## gary1969 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Trauma in the diabetic pt.*

It's always good to get a blood sugar on almost all your pts, however it not one of the most important things and can wait. One BS reading is like one BP reading it means nothing most of the time. Multiple checks are needed. 

Low blood pressure is best treted with a bolus of NS or ringers 200-250 ml. Is there blood leaking out somewhere or is the pt just a bit dehydrated. A pulse can tell you a lot. 

Remeber the FIRST rule "DO NO HARM"


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll find out more on Thursday, I'm not familiar with TC.. so I have alot of questions to ask then.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats! I'm jealous, but I'm glad you got it!


----------



## CowboyMedic (Sep 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'm confused?
> 
> 
> Where does CareFlite do 911 in Tarrant?



It says on their website in certain portions of unincorporated Tarrant County. I have no idea what that means so Im going to cop out and just point to the patch on my shoulder that says Basic and shake my head. h34r:
I knew they did Johnson County. 

Congrats!
:beerchug:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2010)

MedStar does essentially every part of Tarrant not done by a fire dept or by AMR in Arlington... and they even have Burleson which is in Johnson county.


Though I do know CareFlite recently (as in, 12 months ago) got the contract to a couple of small cities out in Dallas county.




I really am interested to know where in Tarrant they do it though.   Hmph.


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I really am interested to know where in Tarrant they do it though.   Hmph.



Problem solved. M705 is located in Mansfield which runs 911 there and occasional transfers out of Methodist Mansfield. M705 also runs 911 into Johnson County. (Which is where I will be)

They also run near HEB? Not sure what that is... The dispatcher just said Baylor Grapevine, but that may be a transfer area. 

CareFlite did take over Balch Springs in Dallas County, and some other areas I am unfamiliar with. Guess it's time to learn!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2010)

AH, Mansfield makes sense.


HEB is Hurst, Euless, Bedford... all three of which are fire based EMS.  Maybe the outside parts of HEB?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> AH, Mansfield makes sense.
> 
> 
> HEB is Hurst, Euless, Bedford... all three of which are fire based EMS.  Maybe the outside parts of HEB?



No HEB is a grocery store.


----------

